# Shark Questions



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

I have a feeling this is going to be a long one cause I have a lot of questions so bare with me. I want to start by saying I've fished for sharks since I was a kid. A lot of people don't eat shark and many don't think you can.. If you've never eaten one, they're far better than AJ but not quite as good a snapper. They're white meat and taste great on the grill or fried... This coming from a guy who hates fishy tasting fish is really saying something.. I won't touch a King, Spanish, and AJ are too fishy for me unless cooked just right.. So, sharks are very good to eat. 



I've been a diver for a few years but rarely got to go and recently started spearfishing and going a lot. Almost every weekend and some weekdays. The normal concern for most new and inexperienced divers is Sharks.. I've talked to many guys about this and all have told me that you rarely see them and if so they are small reef sharks.. They've also told me that on the rare occasion that you run across a large one it's only for a second and they leave you alone. I'm hear to tell you for a fact that that's all bullsh#$.. 



Like I said, I've been going a lot lately. In the last month I've logged probably 20 dives and at least 15 of those dives there were sharks near me. Not cute little reef sharks or one nice sized one that swam through but big ones that stayed there and circled the entire dive. 2 of the three dives Friday and all three dives Saturday we were circled by big sharks the entire time. Friday one got pretty serious about me and my fish and (I believe) may have took a chunk of my ass if I'd given him the chance. 



After the first BIG Bull encounter I started asking questions about protection.. Things like do you shoot them with your speargun, or how do you deal with them when they get too close? Crap like that. I kept getting the same speech about sharks are beautiful creatures, they only want your fish, they won't bother you, and all that jazz followed by "BUT GET A POWERHEAD JUST INCASE.. "



This leads me to the meat and potatoes.. Like I said I've been diving a lot and with a lot of different guys and seen a lot of sharks.. Well, I get different vibes from everyone I dive with. Some guys are like "you should have busted that shark with your powerhead" and some raise an eyebrow at the idea of killing a shark and start the normal beautiful animal speech.. If I catch a nice shark with a hook and pull him on the boat, it's all good... But if I feel like he might eat me and want to protect myself some guys act like I would be an animal for killing it because I'm in his domain and all that.. What's the deal? What's the difference in a hook and line and shooting one.



This one Friday one was so intent on getting close and personal he came within a foot of chewing on my fin. I kicked at him and swam away to look back at him thrashing around in the suit I kicked up like he was looking to take a bite. By the time I got my Powerhead on my spear I was out of air and going up knowing any minute this thing was going to be chewing on my leg.. When I got on the boat everyone was wondering why I didn't bust him.. 



Saturday, Same thing but 2 big sharks circling. I thought it was only one and was wondering how he was getting behind me so fast but my dive buddy told me that there were actually two circling and I was only seeing one at a time. This time I didn't wait for him to start chomping. I loaded the powerhead, watched him for a minute and on about the 5th pass as he started getting too close I went after him.. I fired but the round was a dud.. Damn.. Once on the boat (completely different group of guys from Friday) some of the guys were acting all judgmental like I was a bad person for shooting at it..????!!!!!!.. 



What's your take on this topic? What would you do or what do you do? Have you ever shot a shark? Been threatened by one? I hear of sharks taking your fish and I've heard of a video Chunky love has where this guy is trying to wrestle his catch from a shark.. I'm going to check that out but I'll tell you now, I'll never let one take it that far. If he gets within 10 feet of me he's going to shark heaven and that's that.. I try to be PC, I try not to piss anyone off.. and I know that most of the time sharks are going to leave you alone.. I know it's not as much of a threat as most people think and I can dive with them just fine as long as they keep their distance.. BUT, if I feel even the slightest bit threatened, my green peace dive buddies can just go home mad and I'll go home and grill some shark ass for dinner..


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Can't be scared baby, next time I'll show ya how to ride one of dem sharks, lol.

Preciate the ride out friday, had a blast


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

HAHA, I won't lie.. I was a little concerned when it came under the leg I was sitting on by my FEET shaking around like that. 



Ass..


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

First let me say that there is an abundance of sharks, and lots of aggessive ones in the northern Gulf of Mexico these days. We dove for years without ever seeing sharks, and killed lots of fish in the process. Did lots of night dives and just had a blast, however it seems to me that every since the net ban in the mid ninety's the sharks have proliferated. Don't believe any of the bullsh**t you see on the Discovery Channel about shark populations in decline when it comes to the Gulf of Mexico. This may be true all over the world, but definetly not here. I have a powerhead I keep on the ready mounted on a pole spear; never have used it yet, and often don't even bother to carry it, but after one harry a$$ encounter with a lemon shark a couple years ago, it seemed like the right thing to do. If I ever need it and happen to have it with me, make no mistake, I will NOT hesitate to use it. I'd prefer to go about my business and let them do the same, but some times it just doesn't work out that way. I've had encounters where a good jab will send them running, and other times that they just won't be deterred, but did allow us to get out of the water, which is o.k. by me. After a few encounters I've changed my diving style somewhat. We used to anchor up and dive the same spot two or even three times, but now I move around a lot and try not to dive where lots of fishing is going on; particularly if I think the fishermen may be using chum. That said, we almost always fish when we're out diving too, but usually dive first then fish during a surface interval and usually move before the second dive. No need to press the odds.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

I think if you just put your hand on their nose they go into a trans and you can justswim away. Saw that on Discovery Channel. Let me know if that works for ya!

Seriously tho. If it were me and I felt like my life was in danger......BANG!


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

yeah, I feel the same way but sometimes these guys look at me like I'm talking about long lining or cutting the fins off and dumping the rest.. Maybe they don't realize I eat what I kill... Just wanted to get the opinion of other divers. It's kinda like the Marlin thing.. If you kill a Marlin, some guys will flip the hell out while others like to eat em.. I just didn't expect guys to be like that about sharks. Big ass sharks that came up to me, not like I'm out looking for them like I used to when I was shark fishing..


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

tell you what there brotha. i told you when ya got out the water you shoulda banged him out... maybe big john will show ya how to ride that sharky ass... hahhahaha.. then again, what's the difference between shooting someskumbag that'shurting your kid and bangin' a shark tryin' to cheww your ass??? politics aside, my opinion would be that it's your ass.... protect it how you want!!! hooyah!! by the way, i gotta swing by and pick up my speargun from ya. didn't mean to leave it on the boat.


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

No way Squid.. Gear Adrift is a Gift.. I don't know about you sperms, I mean seamen,, but that's how we roll in the Corps. Just kiddin little buddy, Let me know when, got some other crap you nuts left on my boat too, don't know what's who's but it's all here.. I'll be shooting some deeper stuff next weekend. If you want to go let me know, maybe you can get your gear and dive with us this time..


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

I was also diving on Friday out of Destin did 4 dives the first 3 no sharks but the last oneI had 2 nice black snapper in the bag and here one comes about a 6' bull straight at me he came close enough to touch him he turned swam away about 20' and turned back at me once again to close, soI shot him without my spear tip on. WOW! It stunned him he swam rightinto the sideof the ship then back at me I had to hit him with my fin he finally got far enough so I could pull on my line and pull out the spear hefinally swam away so I started up the anchor line got to my safety stop and here comes another one straight up the line fast he got within 5' to times before I could fly into the boat ! SO I SAY KILL EM ALL!</DIV>


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

BOOMMM!


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

I say pop 'em!!!!

I've only seen one shark that came close to me this summer and it was on the navy barge. I did not have my powerhead with me and had to poke him near the eye with my spear tip. I shot three sharks last year that would not take no for an answer. Better them than me.....

just my .02, Reese


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

It's good to hear that I'm not the only one. These sharks are becoming a problem. They're not the rare sighting that you should appreciate like everyone said they would be. They're around on almost every dive and getting more and more brave. Having two at the same time and both getting too close for comfort is just not cool. They're big with and starting to really piss me off. The first couple I wanted to pop just because they were sharks but thought I could have been overreacting. Now, the ones that get brave need to be weeded out.. 



I would like to hear opinions from the other side. I've heard so much about how wrong it would be to shoot them, I'm surprised no one has spoken up to argue the point. I'd like to know the mindset of the guys that think it's wrong to shoot and keep making me feel like an ass for wanting to pop the ones that get close. 



Also, any suggestions on how to keep my rounds dry. I did shoot at that last one with my powerhead and thought I missed. After I got up and checked the round closely, the firing pin did strike the back of the round and left a deep mark but it didn't fire. I painted the seems of the round with fingernail polish but I'm guessing water still got to the gun powder. Now, I don't trust the other rounds either. That would be very bad to really need to fire it and the round be a dud again..


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

I've seen a number of sharks, but haven't had one get aggressive on me yet, my time is coming though, this I'm certain of. I have a powerhead, don't dive with it much, just because I haven't quite figured out how I want to carry it. Once that is accomplished, you bet I have no qualms about shooting a pesky aggressive shark. You brought up some interesting points to consider, a couple that I've thought about as well. For starters, if you do shoot a shark, can you "harvest" it? I'm just shooting from the hip here, but I thought in state waters it was illegal to harvest fish with a powerhead, I know you dive out of AL so that might be a different situation for you.Is it differentif your intention is not to harvest the fish,it just occurs dueto the nature of you wanting to protect yourself. Also, once you have the carcass, how are you going to go about getting it to the surface? All the accounts I've heard of the shark sinks once shot. I thought maybe you could drag it or move it to the anchor line and fix it to that somehow, but I'm not sure messing around with a 200 lb piece of bloody bait is the best course of action. Whatever happens, good luck and stay safe, let us know if you do actually get one. Regarding your rounds, I've always heard nail polish is the best if not only thing that works, thats what mine have on them, maybe you need to re-apply after every couple of dives.


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Baiscally I make two types of dives when spearfishing. I bounce small spots, shoot up to three fish and head up.. I rarely, if ever see a shark doing this. The other type of dive is for an extended period of time on a large wreck, shooting and exploring. On these dives I see sharks 50% of the time if not more. They have circled on the bottom and while hanging at 10-20 feet decompressing. They have not been real aggressive but do make me nervous because I usually have a fish or two somewhere tied to me. I would have no qualms about killing one that got too close. 

However, I think powerheads are more dangerous than the sharks. I have heard quite a number of horror stories about these things. I have owned a couple and gotten rid of them. As to shooting a shark with a standard spear tip I dont think this would be a good idea except as a last resort. According to a fellow I dive with who has done it, the shark will usually come back and fight at what is holding him at the end of the line..you. You would probably loose the gun at the very least. I would have no problem, if there was time, cutting my line and shooting the fu**er free shaft style. I havenever done it but I am certian he would leave you alone after that.

Just my thoughts on the topic..


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

As far as being safe with the powerhead, mine has a safety on it. It's a whole drilled in it where the firing pin half meets the end that holds the round and a pin with a lanyard attached to it that you keep in that hole until ready to fire. I put the round in with the safety pin installed and keep it in a pocket in my BC. When the dive is over, I remove the round. It's simple and seems like it would be easy to drill this safety hole into a powerhead that didn't already have one. 



As far as the legal problems with shooting a shark with a powerhead, I don't know. I bought mine from a shop and until recently, it never occurred to me that there may be a problem. To be honest, I don't give a damn. After all the problems I've had with sharks I'm not going to go unprotected because of a dumb rule. I have heard that it's not considered a weapon if it's on a shaft at least 6 inches long. This makes no sense to me but whatever. 



I'll have to try to find some regs about harvesting sharks busted by powerheads. It makes sense that the smart thing is to keep the meat instead of wasting it, as long as the shark was big enough to meet the size requirements I don't see what the problem could be and I'm not out there busting tiny sharks.. These are "problem" sharks large enough to make me concerned for my safety.. If anyone knows where to find these regulations, please let me know.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *Jarhead (10/13/2008)*As far as being safe with the powerhead, mine has a safety on it. It's a whole drilled in it where the firing pin half meets the end that holds the round and a pin with a lanyard attached to it that you keep in that hole until ready to fire. I put the round in with the safety pin installed and keep it in a pocket in my BC. When the dive is over, I remove the round. It's simple and seems like it would be easy to drill this safety hole into a powerhead that didn't already have one.
> 
> As far as the legal problems with shooting a shark with a powerhead, I don't know. I bought mine from a shop and until recently, it never occurred to me that there may be a problem. To be honest, I don't give a damn. After all the problems I've had with sharks I'm not going to go unprotected because of a dumb rule. I have heard that it's not considered a weapon if it's on a shaft at least 6 inches long. This makes no sense to me but whatever.
> 
> I'll have to try to find some regs about harvesting sharks busted by powerheads. It makes sense that the smart thing is to keep the meat instead of wasting it, as long as the shark was big enough to meet the size requirements I don't see what the problem could be and I'm not out there busting tiny sharks.. These are "problem" sharks large enough to make me concerned for my safety.. If anyone knows where to find these regulations, please let me know.


http://myfwc.com/marine/spearing.htm

In a nutshell : It's illegal to spear certain marine life including sharks. It's illegal to harvest any marine life by means of explosives including powerheads. You can pop a shark to protect youirself but you can't keep it.


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks man, That's a stupid ass rule but I appreciate the info..


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *TONER (10/12/2008)*I was also diving on Friday out of Destin did 4 dives the first 3 no sharks but the last oneI had 2 nice black snapper in the bag and here one comes about a 6' bull straight at me he came close enough to touch him he turned swam away about 20' and turned back at me once again to close, soI shot him without my spear tip on. WOW! It stunned him he swam rightinto the sideof the ship then back at me I had to hit him with my fin he finally got far enough so I could pull on my line and pull out the spear hefinally swam away so I started up the anchor line got to my safety stop and here comes another one straight up the line fast he got within 5' to times before I could fly into the boat ! SO I SAY KILL EM ALL!


</DIV></DIV>Chad,</DIV></DIV>Why aren't you using your Shark Shield? Mine works as advertised.</DIV></DIV>Vlado</DIV>


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Jarhead...your desision is just that...YOUR desision! It is completely legal to pop a shark for defence purposes. Just as it is legal to keep 5 trigger per person, however, some people only keep one or 2 fish, but I'll be damned if sombody is gonna give me slack about me doing something COMPLETELY LEGAL! So you make the choice, and dont let others influence you.

And as far as powerheads being dangerous, well hell yeah they are...there a loaded gun. Anybody who doesnt use common sence could very well hurt themselves. You being military though I am sure have a very thourough understanding of guns. Thousands of people regularly walk the streets, sit down and eat at resturaunts, ect with not only a gun, but one in the chamber as well. Common sence and safety is the key. I dont see people stopping carrying because they may hurt themselves.

Nailpolish. dont only paint the crimp around the bullet, but also the primer. It is also only pressed in, and will leak. And after my bulets go underwater with me, I toss em. For a few cents a piece, I figure it aint worth hopin they still work a week later after being 130 feet deep, and developing corrosion. Its always a new set of bullets.

Harvesting. I have stabbed, cut, shot, beat, and everything else to a shark, and its amazing how difficult they are to kill. After shooting one underwater, I would not try to approach it to harvest it. It may still have just enough nerve endings left to make one more clamp down with the jaws, or thrash and knock the wind out of ya or your mask out, or get ya tangled somehow. I also like to eat what I kill, (exept people, the flesh has a funny taste to it), but defence is defence.

And I found, if you swim away from a shark, or turn your back, they will come in closer. They are like lions or cats....they seem to love the chase, and it exites them. While filming underwater, I have swam TOWARDS them for better video...and all sizes seem to hate it and percieve it as a threat and aggressive behavior, and swim away from me. Be agressive, and stand your ground. If you act like "prey" DEFENDING yourself, they will think you are prey. If you act like a "predator" being OFFENSIVE, they will think of you as such and usually want to avoid confrontation. Remember, they are oppurtunist and scavengers, like muggers. They do not want to be injured, or work to hard while trying to get a meal. For the most part at least.

Check out the video like I was sayin where the one had not only my fish, but my spearshaft and was draggin me around. It was crazy. But you'll see in the video, he kept hanging out while I was reloading my gun (didnt have my powerhead), and as soon as I got it loaded and swam straight at him with my gun outstretched...he jetted...and fast.


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm trying to check out your video but your site is acting screwy. And I understand what you mean about "offensive" behavior. When I finally got pissed enough to bust him and got my Powerhead on he decided to stay just out of range of my gun (now that I'm ready for him) .. So, I swam towards him and he didn't like that at all. He stopped his patrol and turned and I fired.. Dud.


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

Well I guess I will have to start wearing it (shark shield)I really never had a problem with sharks but I have seen more this year that was the first agressivetwo I've seen and they on the same dive!!!


----------



## Lockout (Dec 27, 2007)

BOOM ! ...and this concludes our lesson for today !


----------



## ruger270 (Oct 29, 2008)

Are you guys seeing these sharks on public reefs or private reefs?


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

public, and on most dives.


----------



## GrouperNinja (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm with Clay and the rest bustem! If some one else ( dive buddy ) happens to scavange a dead leagal fish from the ocean is it harvesting??? I hate to kill something I cant eat! Sounds like shark nuggets the other white meat. Protect life and limb at all cost!


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

> *GrouperNinja (11/3/2008)*I'm with Clay and the rest bustem! If some one else ( dive buddy ) happens to scavange a dead leagal fish from the ocean is it harvesting??? I hate to kill something I cant eat! Sounds like shark nuggets the other white meat. Protect life and limb at all cost!


no differant than if you see a snapper floating by. Cant put it on the boat.


----------



## deepsixrich (Oct 31, 2008)

Like taking every precaution available.

#1 Shark Shield. Can't tell how many times large sharks have been closing in on us spearfishing and been driven away by the shark shield. My son gut shot a 12lb snapper, got him on a stringer and was heading in the opposite direction than me. About the time I was admiring the blood trail 2 sharks were following them, coming at us. First was a big fat 10' Bull, largest I have seen to date, second was a 6 footer behind him. They headed for us, got to within 6 feet and turned and went around us. Even going back to the anchor 15 minutes later the large one was still lurking in the background but never got too close.

#2 Some will disagree but I always carry a 357 Mag. power head just in case. At least it makes me feel better!

If I never use it, fine. But if I need it I want on me.

Might be an overkill but I'm relaxed down there.


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

Does this Shark Shield really work?? Really? There have been all kinds of gimmics that were supposed to repel sharks and none of them ever really worked.. From the spray on crap that did nothing to the cans of compressed air that was supposed to scare them away. There was even a some dye that was supposed to repel sharks and somehow ended up attracting them and a bunch of Sailors were eaten by the sharks that were supposed to be repelled..


----------



## deepsixrich (Oct 31, 2008)

I believe it really works. I was on the Soule Barge last may and and had 3 snapper on a stringer secured to the anchor chain. Went back with another snapper and 2 - 7 to 8 foot Bulls were circling, coming in on the stringer. I headed in that direction as fast as I could and when they got to within 6 feet of me they split and I didn't see them again through out the whole dive and safety stop. They never acted that way without a Shark Shield. We use to have to poke them with the spear tip to get them to back off.

Shark Shield web site has some test with Whites, Makos and Oceanic White Tips. Go to the following site and check it out. The Mako and White tip were good videos. 



http://sharkshield.com/Content/Photos+Video/List+Videos/


----------



## bukshot01 (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Jarhead (10/13/2008)* I have heard that it's not considered a weapon if it's on a shaft at least 6 inches long. This makes no sense to me but whatever.


:doh I couldn't resist...

Anyways, this thread is exactly why I have never taken up diving. I am a :baby but hey.


----------



## GMan (Oct 17, 2007)

I dont have a powerhead, but if I did....... kahblowee! 

I have seen a few and for the most they leave you alone.Also I have decided not to shoot due to a bigun swimmin around. Either wayIts always your call, you are the safety NCOIC on the firing range at all times. Thats how I look at it. Oh and if you havePC folks on yourboat, throw them over. They will get a better perspective.

Good post...


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Been diving here for 2 years and have yet to see a shark. Very rarely dive public spots, though, and then always only one dive per spot. Usually bounce. 

As for whether or not to shoot...it doesn't matter what someone else thinks. If it is legal or if it is not, if it is a matter of safety then shoot. Period. 

Another option is to cut your PC buddies and then swim to the boat.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Went sunday with Crash, and on our dives, I dove with FenderBender and his friend, we saw a total of 5 on all the dives...in one day...:doh

For the first time in a long time....the powerhead was on the ti[p of the spear, safety OFF...and live...ready to pop one.

Had a 10 foot absolute monster on one dive at the bottom, and then a 5 footer on the same dive that came up to us at 30 feet on the anchor line.

Next dive, had a 8 footer stayed with us looking at our stringer of fish for about 10 minutes on the bottom....Josh kept shootin fish while I stood guard with the powerhead, then the 8 footer went out of range, and was replaced by twin 6 footers that swam together. I said screw it...time to go up...I cant watch 3 at once.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

*Shark Shield*


----------

